# Venting an MNKE IMR-26650 Battery for SCIENCE!



## Alex (12/9/14)

*Published on Sep 11, 2014 by *Plumes Hazard
In this video MastBlast09 vents a fully charged MNKE 26650 in a controlled environment to show the reaction when a battery is hard shorted up by the insulator. We will leave any opinion out of this video and description and you can come to a conclusion on the risk involved using IMR batteries in mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------

